# Front Storage Slide Removal



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

We have a new 23RS and I find the front storage compartment slideout box to be more trouble than it's worth. Has anyone removed the box and track to make more room? How many screws hold it in?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Merlotman,

We have not picked up our TT yet (That will be tomorrow), so I can't speak from personal experience, but the salesman went over that issue when we were shopping. The tray will simply slide out. I don't recall if there are tracks, but if there are, I would be inclined to leave them in place.

According to the salesman, most of his customers have come to the same conclusion as you, and ended up removing the tray

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

I use the tray to put all of the towing stuff wen not needed.
All of the beach toys go in aswell. Its easy to clean, just pull it out & flip.

Paul


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I use the heck out of mine, but if you want to remove it, there are two tracks that screw down to the floor. I believe there are screws at each end and in the middle, which you will probably have to slid into the compartment to get to.

If you dont' like the drawer because it tends to stick, hit it with some silicine spray along the tracks.

Good luck

Kevin


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We use the drawer, too. Keeps everything organized (assuming it is loading in an organized fashion!). While many Outbackers do remove it, I think it is one of the cool Outback features.

Randy


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Not intending on Hi-Jacking this topic, but here goes!

What types of things do you guys store in the storage compartment on the side, slide (where the couch is on my 28RSS) Having only gone camping twice, so far, I am still trying to decide what goes where!

To try and not totally sabotage this topic, I do use my sliding drawer. It is nice to be able to have easy access to all of the items that you put in there, simply by sliding the drawer, plus there is some room closer to the front of the camper to place other objects that may not be conducive to fitting in the sliding drawer, like a nosey neighbor that made you move your Outback....sorry, must... fight... the... urge... to... regress!


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Not intending on Hi-Jacking this topic, but here goes!

What types of things do you guys store in the storage compartment on the side, slide (where the couch is on my 28RSS) Having only gone camping twice, so far, I am still trying to decide what goes where!

To try and not totally sabotage this topic, I do use my sliding drawer. It is nice to be able to have easy access to all of the items that you put in there, simply by sliding the drawer, plus there is some room closer to the front of the camper to place other objects that may not be conducive to fitting in the sliding drawer, like a nosey neighbor that made you move your Outback....sorry, must... fight... the... urge... to... regress!


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Merlot,

Taking the storage bin out was the first thing I did when we got our Outback. If your storage needs aren't too high then it would probably work great as others have pointed out. For our needs though I wanted to max out capacity. There's a lot of wasted space around the bin as I'm sure you've noticed. Removing the tracks involves like four screws (not positive on the number). There's a nice vinyl flooring underneath that's easy to keep clean. I bought two large stoarge bins on wheels from Wally World to put stuff in. I also had room left over for a portable grill and folding table.

I kept all the parts so I can put everything back for resale (not that I have any plans to part with my Outback!







) or if I decided to start using the bin again.

Good luck,

Greg


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm like Kevin, I use the bejeebers out of mine. I wouldn't take it out for anything. Well, almost anything...


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We like the storage drawer, too, and find it hold all manner of things. For the space to the side, DH puts the sway control bars and all that hitch stuff there.

In the storage behind the couch, we put the folding chairs, the awning mat and some other stuff, too, like garbage bags. It is very handy for that sort of thing.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yep, I use the area along both sides of the drawer for the rear queen slide supports, the 1x6 and 2x6 leveling boards, and the 4x4 blocks I use to chock the wheels. In the drawer I have some rope, extension cords, an extra black tank hose and fitting, a couple extra fresh water hoses, my tool box, folding lug wrench, box of latex gloves (conveniently on the dump side), starter fluid (a.k.a Girl Scout Water), a can of Fix-a-Flat, an air pump, our welcome mat, the w/d bars and pins, and badmitten set. Probably a few other things I can't remember right now...SINCE I HAVEN'T BEEN ABLE TO GO CAMPING SINCE LAST SEPTEMBER! Colorado...one of the best and one of the worst states for campers.

Randy


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Love the storage slide and wouldn/t be without.

I store the Following

Small tool box
Electrical cord
Water hose
Fittings
Levelling blocks
Flashlight
Tie wraps
Awning poll
broom
wood blocks
shoes
carpet
Lattern
Picnic stuff
Kids toys
more kids toys
small cooler
& anything else that will fit

Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I use the slide box a lot and it seems to hold a big load. It is sub divided into 3 sections. On the two ends I drop in rubbermaid bins that fit perfect. They don't drop all the way to the bottom due to the way the slide rails are formed into it. So under the rubbermaid bins are small flat items that I may not need often. In the center section I put the outdoor rug.

One thing I did do was move the bin rails so that it was as far back of the compartment as possible. This opened up the front area by at least 4 more inches. I put all my camp chairs in front of the the sliding bin. I also put Lynx pads and bottle jacks in there. Most of the stuff that goes into the front compartment is out door stuff that can get wet and or dirty.

For the question about the side compartment on the slide I put lanterns, spare 1 pound propane bottles, lots of little gadgets, a paper towel folder, all the stuff I may need to hook up the shore connections and a spare flash light.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Picked up my 23RS a week and a half ago. No sliding tray. I would kind of like to see one. I have the table in there instead. Haven't used it yet so don't know how handy it will be (I haven't been out yet). If someone has a pic of the tray flash it on here I'd like to see what I'm missing.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Drifter,

Here's a pic of mine before I removed it:

Tray

Greg


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Drifter,
Can you post a picture of the new forward compartment layout with the table? I'm very curious to see what it looks like.

BBB


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

That's what I thought it might look like. I had one like that in my popup. Thanks very much for the picture (I love pictures).

Brian,
I don't have a pic right now and it is dark out. Will take one tomorrow (Sunday) and post.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

As requested here are pics of new table.

23rs table


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Very interesting. Would be nice to have the extra table.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Drifter said:


> As requested here are pics of new table.
> 
> 23rs table
> [snapback]24371[/snapback]​


Let me see if I understand. You just bought the 23RS and it did not come with the sliding drawer, but rather a table?

I like the idea of putting the table up there. Wonder if a guy could have both?

Jim
Y-Guy's 2004 28RS-S in 13 more days!!! (can you tell I'm excited?)


----------



## bt996sb (Feb 2, 2005)

I had to take the drawer out of mine because of the kids. I hate listening to the kids on long trips so I decided that I would store them in there till we got to where we were going. Such a pain, "are we ther yet." Now its piece and quiet. The only problem I have now is they always yell when we stop to gas up and the other customers look at us funny.

Just kidding!! I couldn't resist.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

bt996sb,
ROTFLOL....






























That table idea is pretty kewl I'll have to admit. I have a nice portable table that rolls up and yes you guessed it, I store it in the slide out drawer.


----------



## packerbacker (Mar 14, 2004)

[quote name='1stTimeAround' date='Feb 18 2005, 12:32 PM']
Not intending on Hi-Jacking this topic, but here goes!

What types of things do you guys store in the storage compartment on the side, slide (where the couch is on my 28RSS)

Hello there, have been off since last summer, but ready to get back into camping.
anyway, we store all of our camp chairs in that area. they fit easily, especially for the 6 of us. 2-3 kids chairs and 4-5 adult ones.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Oregon,
Yes, I got a 2005 a few weeks ago. As I understand it, a few 2005s got out before the switch to the table. They will all have it now. I don't know if you can still get the tray or not. I have some plastic tubs (about 16x36) that sit side by side on one side of the storage and my spare blue tank on the other. So, I couldn't use one if I had it.

Actually, it would be nice if they gave you the choice. That way if you could use the tray you could get it. Getting a folding table and making a slide like they did should be easy.

Drifter


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

My kids said it looked like the storage they use for bodies on CSI


----------



## RickNCarole (Jul 14, 2004)

On Feb 19 I took our Outback out on an excursion to a local campsite. It rained consistently from Friday to Monday, well wouldn't you know it but the rain gutters which run on both sides of our TT both terminate right above the access doors for the sliding tray. After having to open and pull out the tray in a heavy rain, I notice a nice little pool accumlating with in the tray.








On the spot mod , I pulled out my cordless drill, put a couple of 1/4 inch holes on the end of tray and when it stopped raining, I pulled out the tray and allowed it to flex downward to drain.








My question is has anybody else encoutered this and what is the solution to redirecting the rain gutters to either forward or back of the access doors?









Oh by the way, San Dimas on Friday the 18th had a ferocious downpour and thunder boomers all night long. But the good old 28RLS held her own and only a minor leak around the antennae mount to be found. Plus on/off downpours all weekend, she held up like a champ.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Last year I add a piece of hose to the gutter of our 21RS
I sliced the hose to wrap around the gutter
and it extended away from the camper about 6"
It work pretty good, keepin water away from water heater
Going to do same thing to the 26Rs this year.
Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Put the trailer in a slightly tongue high position. Rain then flows to the back of the trailers away from the front drains.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I agree with Andy. I do the same thing. Also helps keep the rain draining off the slide roof, away from the seals.

Tim


----------



## CampKerzic (Mar 5, 2005)

Does anyone know if the 2002 26RS has this sliding drawer? We are looking at a used one and I forgot to check and we are not seeing it again until tomorrow. I really like this feature. If it does not have one on a 2002, do you know if we can add one? Any suggestions on where to get one? Thanks!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I can't answer for sure, but I would guess "yes, it has one." Hopefully, one of the '02 owners will chime in and confirm that.

Tim


----------

